# Cannondale CAAD3 Saeco



## rob.char (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking to pick up my first roadie. I found a Cannondale Caad3 Saeco, I think 1999. Seller is asking $500 I'm going to try to work him down to about $400 is this still too much? Bike looks like it has Dura Ace and Tiagra, and frame is in perfect shape. He has upgraded the wheelset to Mavics, he hasn't told me specific models. Any words?


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know anything at all about this bike, but that combination of components doesn't make any sense. Tiagra is one of the lowest level components that Shimano makes, and Dura Ace is the highest...something seems amiss here, they wouldn't combine those two.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Nothing really 'amiss.'*

The seller could have bought the frame and built it up with a mix of components. Nothing wrong with that—I'm about to go on a ride on my Surly Pacer, which I built up with components ranging from Campagnolo Record to Bike Nashbar house brand. $400 sounds about right, but I'd offer $300 and see what the seller says.


----------



## rob.char (Feb 28, 2009)

wim said:


> I'd offer $300 and see what the seller says.


Thats what I'm thinking, the bike is about 9 years old. But he has put on a new wheelset - and says the bike is in immaculate condition. About the components it looks like the derailleurs and shifters are Dura Ace and the crank is Tiagra.
Crank is just a crank in my book but im speaking from a mtber point of view.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

The Mavics may or may not be an upgrade. You need to find out which Mavics they are. It's a common ploy when selling a bike to tout cheap Mavics as if they were something special. An example is Mavic Aksiums. They aren't bad wheels at all, but they're not anything that most people would call upgrades on a nice bike.


----------



## rob.char (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok its got Mavic Open-Pro rims with he says Ultegra hubs.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*300-500 is about right*

I think you're on the right track with 400, Dura-Ace shifters are nice but they're old, wheels are okay but nothing special, frame is decent but old.

People lowball stuff a lot, but if you parted it out, the frame is worth, you know, 50ish bucks, the wheels are worth maybe 75, you could get 400 bucks easy on eBay for parting out the group if it isn't hammered. Just sayin'.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Argentius said:


> I think you're on the right track with 400, Dura-Ace shifters are nice but they're old, wheels are okay but nothing special, frame is decent but old.
> .


Worth something (psychologically) for the historical associations. Cannondale/Saeco always makes me think of Mario Cipollini doing an impromptu commercial when the camera moto pulled alongside in the Tour de France, "Eets a Cann-ohn-dale; eets-a the best-a bike." Mario always made me smile.

I know it's not the same bike, but still . . .


----------



## rob.char (Feb 28, 2009)

Alright I think we came to an agreement around $350. I was curious how much the bike weighs. I've sat and rode a CAAD9-7 wondering how comparable mainly the frame/fork weights are. I know components are a major factor too but that can always be changed. 

Cannondale says the CAAD3 Saeco is 3.5lbs. Anyone know about what the CAAD9's are? They don't have that posted.


----------

